# Progestin / Progesterone Making it Worse?



## itsmebaby (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi all,I have IBS-D (suspect endometriosis as well) and have noticed that ovulation and menstruation bring about terrible diarrhea (worse than normal for me, anyway). I just started taking a progestin only pill (just took my second dose) for my pelvic/abdominal pain and am feeling the familiar rumblings and pain in my intestines already. I thought taking the progestin pill would make me feel better since I had no problems with diarrhea during pregnancy.Does anyone know if the progestin only pill can cause diarrhea or make IBS worse?Thank you


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

u didn't say how old u were, why u were taking the progesterone & whether it is bio-identical progesterone..........i am taking the bio-identical & i've found out that it causes me to break out in pimples, among other things........i am 57 & had acne & adult acne my whole life & now understand many things about my body..........i never had trouble with pregnancies or keeping them, i got pregnant soooooo easy........when i take the progesterone, my dr keeps raising the amounts, if i increase the estrogens cream in the right amount, it tends to make things worse in my body...........when i increase the progesterone, i have to increase the estrogens, E2 & E3, or else many things happen that i don't like..........here's something else that occurred to me.........if ur body isn't making enough of ur own hormones, there is probably many things going on, that influence how ur body reacts to supplementation...........4 my way of thinking & i've done alot of research on this, ibs-d is a hormonal thing........so many people on this site advocate drugs to "CONTROL SYMPTOMS"..........that's like playing craps & chasing ur losses..........u just keep losing, doing that...........u may have to find out what else is going on........for me, 5HTP & the vits that make it do what it's suppose to do & a few other things, stop the D cold..........there is "ALWAYS" a reason D rears it's ugly head..........it means something is effecting the elemental health of the digestive system...........there r many things that dictate how bodily tissues & muscles r maintained, either healthy or sick..........if u have D, then there r many things influencing it............now about the ovulation & menstruation causing the D, this is stress ur body is suppose to handle regularly...........the adrenals r suppose to manage the stress........if the adrenals r tired, over-worked or in the exhaustion stages, then things will only get worse until u address these underlying issues...........ur body is trying to tell u something is wrong & u need to do something about it..........if we listen to our bodies & not use bandaids on symptoms, then things will get worse, cause the body is trying desperately to get ur attention........if u ignore these things, other more unpleasant things will come about, malnutrition is only one..........there r headaches, migraines, arthritis, diabetes & many other things, that when they come about, u may not b able to get rid of them like if u did something earlier...... diseases do not just appear...........D is not the beginning of the problems, it is not by itself...........it's one of the final stages of DIS-EASE b 4 things get serious........


----------

